# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Śmierdzące buty po miesiącu -_-

## kosh

Witam

Generalnie od roku borykam się ze strasznie wstydliwym problemem. Kupując buty ( kupuję markowe adidasy Nike, Puma) mogę w nich pochodzić zaledwie miesiąc ponieważ, po kilku tygodniach z obuwia wydobywa się totalnie nieprzyjemny zapach. 

Nie mam kompletnie pojęcia jak sobie z tym poradzić.

Staram się dbać o higienę osobistą maksymalnie jak się da, stopy myję raz-dwa razy dziennie, starałem sie zasypywać stopy różnymi preparatami, grzybicy widocznej też nie mam. Nie chce mi się też wierzyć iż jest to problem butów, rozumie że raz można kupić gorszy model ze słabą wentylacją ale żeby 6 par pod rząd :/ Pytałem paru przyjaciół którzy kupują podobne marki i wszystko u nich jest ok, chodzą w butach po pół roku+. Myślałem iż może to być wina skarpetek też starałem się kupować bawełniane skarpety ale to nic nie daje :/ Myślałem iz może to być wina przesiadywania non stop w butach w pracy, więc zainwestowałem w pantofle w robocie... skończyło się po miesiącu na kolejnej parze butów wywalonej do kosza -_-

Macie jakieś pomysły co z tym zrobic ? Myślicie że najwyższa pora na wizytę u dermatologa ?

Pozdrawiam
/kosh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam
> 
> Generalnie od roku borykam się ze strasznie wstydliwym problemem. Kupując buty ( kupuję markowe adidasy Nike, Puma) mogę w nich pochodzić zaledwie miesiąc ponieważ, po kilku tygodniach z obuwia wydobywa się totalnie nieprzyjemny zapach. 
> 
> Nie mam kompletnie pojęcia jak sobie z tym poradzić.
> 
> Staram się dbać o higienę osobistą maksymalnie jak się da, stopy myję raz-dwa razy dziennie, starałem sie zasypywać stopy różnymi preparatami, grzybicy widocznej też nie mam. Nie chce mi się też wierzyć iż jest to problem butów, rozumie że raz można kupić gorszy model ze słabą wentylacją ale żeby 6 par pod rząd :/ Pytałem paru przyjaciół którzy kupują podobne marki i wszystko u nich jest ok, chodzą w butach po pół roku+. Myślałem iż może to być wina skarpetek też starałem się kupować bawełniane skarpety ale to nic nie daje :/ Myślałem iz może to być wina przesiadywania non stop w butach w pracy, więc zainwestowałem w pantofle w robocie... skończyło się po miesiącu na kolejnej parze butów wywalonej do kosza -_-
> 
> Macie jakieś pomysły co z tym zrobic ? Myślicie że najwyższa pora na wizytę u dermatologa ?
> ...



Witaj.
Ja też miałem podobny problem, ale od paru miesięcy problemu nie ma. Wszystko wiąże sie z nadmierna potliwością stóp.Prawdopodobnie parokrotnie stopa ci sie spociła w tych butach, pot wsiąknął w but, no i teraz śmierdzi. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z higieną stóp, chodźbys miał czyste, ale zakładając buta, od nowa nogi ci beda smierdziec. Ja uzywałem różnych środków, 
- Etiaksil do stóp- bardzo dobry ale drogi;
-Undofen-również dobry, ale dość "agresywny" (sprey i nieprzyjemnie pachnie);
ale ostatnio używam Nivelazione do stóp z firmy Farmona.Super krem, na umyte w przedzień wieczorem stopy, nastepnego dnia rano smarujesz całe stopy, zakładasz skarpetki i buty, a po powrocie wieczorem do domu, stopy pachną tak jak rano. Polecam. No oczywiście teraz musisz wyprać te smierdzace buty, bo inaczej efektu nie bedzie:-)
Pozdrawiam, Piotrek

----------


## kosh

> No oczywiście teraz musisz wyprać te smierdzace buty, bo inaczej efektu nie Piotrek


a raczej nowe kupic :P

----------


## szczuply

A może zastosuj takie obuwie - Nike Solarsoft Thong II (pomarańczowe, zielone) - Cena 69zł • Sklep OryginalneButy.pl na taką pogodę jak mamy teraz?  :Smile:  Stopy oddychają, a to bardzo dobrze wpływa na nadmierną potliwość, mi pomaga  :Smile:

----------


## nikusia

Mój syn gra w koszykówkę i miał ten sam problem, po dwóch-trzech miesiącach sportowe buty mu tak śmierdziały, że musiałam mu kupować ciągle nowe. Dopiero kiedy kolega polecił mu preparat Butix-ratunek dla butów problem śmierdzących butów zniknął! Syn kupił go w internecie na stronie preparatu Butix. Naprawdę polecam wszystkim, którzy mają takie problemy, nic nie pomagało a Butix jest naprawdę super skuteczny!

----------


## bbbi

Ja mam taki problem tylko z markowymi, przewiewnymi adidasami, więc to nie wina nadmiernie potniejącej stopy ani skarpetek. Kupę kasy za buty drą, a w zamian z jakiegoś totalnie badziewnego materiału je robią.

----------


## Trissa

A ja wkładam do butów na noc po dwie torebki herbaty ekspresowej. Naprawdę pomaga. Wciąga nieprzyjemny zapach i pozostawia taki herbaciany. Wiem jak to wygląda ale sama wyoróbowałam i naprawdę działa.

----------


## yes40

witam, jakis czas temu,kupiłam w Rossmanie swietna rzecz-to wkladki Schuhkissen które pochlaniaja nieprzyjemny zapach i pot z butow.sa super polecam.

----------

